# Whincup bitten by snake during promo



## RoryBreaker (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-05/jamie-whincup-bitten-by-snake/6072178

:lol:


----------



## beastcreature (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't believe that made the news.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 5, 2015)

beastcreature said:


> I can't believe that made the news.



The journos must sick of talking about Sir Tony


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Feb 6, 2015)

*?black head 1!! Who cup 0!!!*


----------



## beastcreature (Feb 6, 2015)

RoryBreaker said:


> The journos must sick of talking about Sir Tony



I don't blame them.


----------

